# Hyatt Reservation Basics - Check my understanding please



## alexadeparis (Apr 8, 2015)

TI am considering an EOY Hyatt purchase, I want to check my understanding of the system from what I have read on TUG thus far. Preliminaries: I understand the wisdom is buy one larger point package rather than multiple smaller units, but in this case I am not interested in that right now, I also understand I cannot borrow points since I am considering an EOY unit. Now on to my example, please correct any of my misconceptions. 

I am considering an EOY odd Piñon pointe week 11 unit worth 1400 points. My understanding is the points would first be available in week 11 2016 for booking. For expediency's sake, let's say March 15, 2016. So my understanding is between March 15, 2016 and September 15, 2016 I have the exclusive right to reserve my exact unit, or I can call and ask for split week or split unit of that week. Or I can ask for my 1400 points and release that unit into the points pool for someone else to reserve. Then between March 15, 2016 and March 15, 2017 I may reserve in CUP period any unit available. I must book during that time to avoid going into LCUP. But depending on when I book, during that window, the actual travel dates could be between March 15, 2016 (booking using right away) and March 15, 2018 (booking at the last moment possible for one year out). It is the booking date and not the travel date that is important. I can get on multiple wait lists that I can set up myself online, but each one is one request for one size unit at one week for one resort. For example I can't make a blanket request for Key West for October through November for any one bedroom in any of the three resorts, I would have to make potentially 24 requests; one for each of those 3 resorts times the 8 week span I am willing to accept. 

I may also do an instant exchange with II at any time between March 15, 2016 and March 15, 2017, called EEP. Or, I may deposit some or all of my points into II between March 15, 2016 and November 15, 2016 and they will be good for two years from the date of deposit, called EEEP, but I can only search one year out in Interval, and Hyatt resorts are blocked in that account. This is irreversible and the points leave the Hyatt system. If I later decide to buy another unit, I pay another II fee, but all points are combined in one master hyatt /II account. If I don't do any of those things and March 15, 2017 rolls around I will have until September 15, 2017 to use those points  in LCUP, but the travel window Is 60 days or less meaning my LCUP travel would then have to start anytime between March 15, 2017 (booking and traveling right away) and November 15, 2017 (booking at last possible LCUP moment for 60 days out). Hyatt will send me email reminders to avoid missing these deadlines, but if I fail all that, on September 16, 2017 I lose all my points. 

Then since it is EOY, I will get my 2019 points on March 15, 2018 and the cycle repeats as described above. In theory if I booked on the last day of CUP as far out as I could I could be traveling in March 2018 on my 2017 points allocated in 2016. So for an EOY unit there is really a 24 month period where I can make some sort of use of my unit from March at the allocation to March two years later, the last possible CUP travel date. If I later bought another EOY unit, it would need to be close to week 11 for best results, but for the benefit of combining points, I lose some of my 24 month potential window because it will be based off the week that begins first. But if I bought another EOY, say week 49 EVEN years, that could be combined with this  ODD one, it would just shorten the use by the amount of weeks in between the first and second week, In This example fifteen weeks apart, or just shy of 4 months, which would effectively shorten my use period from 24 months to 20.

Is this an accurate statement of the Hyatt system? Please clarify for me anything I have wrong.


----------



## alexadeparis (Apr 8, 2015)

158 views and no responses?! I don't believe that I have it 100% perfect. Can no one chime in here?


----------



## DAman (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm not sure if your post is 100% correct but you seem to have a good understanding of the Hyatt system. Congratulations. You might know more than most owners how to use the points. 

You can do most of the transactions online too. I rarely call but did to borrow points last year. 

I would look for a higher EOY point week since MF's are the same. 

I am very happy with my Hyatt weeks. But I do have to worry about all the rules. 

My latest is figuring out how to keep track of OGS EEE points in II. They deducted them from my Hyatt account when I set up the OGS and I want to make sure they don't expire if I change my OGS dates.


----------



## Pathways (Apr 8, 2015)

Way too much info to verify 100%!  However, it looks correct to me.  Not sure of the wait list as I have never used the Hyatt wait list.


----------



## andex (Apr 8, 2015)

just book marking!


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 8, 2015)

I think you have a good handle on it, but I'd choose an 1880 or more point purchase.  You're going to be stuck with off-season 2 BR's or smaller in-season units.

  I love the fixed unit, fixed week.  It takes all the drama out of reserving your home resort.


----------



## alexadeparis (Apr 8, 2015)

I would be using primarily for 3 night weekend reservation as adjunct to other systems for now. So I don't want to commit any real purchase $, in case I don't like the system. I only like EOYs so I can belong to more systems. I think the points I am looking for would be ok for how I plan to use now. I can always add more points later. I did the same with wyndham and am looking to get more Hilton points also. I am looking at $1 purchase for this, a higher point unit would probably run a little more than that, and I don't want to commit fully just yet. 

While I was working this out in my head last night, I made more sense of the Hyatt system mechanics as I thought through it, and I actually think it's great that Hyatt points have some sort of life in the system for 24 months. It really allows a lot of flexibility, especially if you have an annual and can borrow to travel on short notice. Wyndham, Starwood, Shell, and Hilton require banking to extend points past a 12 month period. (I have no experience with Marriott or other points systems, so I can't speak to that.) So, with Hyatt, although the rules are extremely complex, it is actually giving you a longer time to use with less hassle.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 10, 2015)

1) For your 2017 odd wk 11 points you get access to it March 2016 and you can book travel to Sept 2017.  Thus with a EOY, you have 6 months where you would not have points since you would not get the next allotment till March 2018.

2) you pay full MF for your odd year and HRC dues the other year around $125-150.

3) transfer fee is the same regardless.  likely in the neighbourhood of 1K with closing and the Hyatt transfer fee.

4) 3 day weekend costs 2/3 of a week worth of points and 4 day weekdays cost 1/3.   1400 points would not get a lot of 3 day weekends and you pay the same MF as 2200 point contract.  Some properties are only 2 bdrm and Carmel and some others are premium so with 1400 you have a lot of trouble booking some things you want weekends or use the remaining points, leading to breakage.

5) I would recommend you get at least 2000 point if you go EOY. But if you are only paying $1 and MF might be worth a couple of years to try out the system and you may have to pay closing to get ride of it at some point but might be able to get someone to do the same thing and pay closing.


----------



## alexadeparis (Apr 10, 2015)

So if I waited until the last month of CUP in March 2017, I could only reserve 6 months out? I thought in CUP you could reserve anything available. So in theory if someone released their Feb or March 2018 week during Feb or March 2017, I couldn't book that?


----------



## Kal (Apr 10, 2015)

After reading your thesis, I come away with a few thoughts.

1. Does the transaction have any points on the books at the time of purchase? If so, you can use those now until they are consumed or expire.

2. You are not quite correct on how the point periods work. First off, when you first receive the points they are actually in CUP. This will last one year. During the first 6 months, you have the HRPP status where you have the exclusive right to reserve the owned unit/week. If the unit has a lock-off design, you could reserve a portion of the unit. You can also reserve short stays during that 6 month window for the owned unit/week.

During the first year, if you consume some (or all) of the points the exclusive HRPP right will expire and your unit will be available to other HRC owners.

3. You do not have to contact Hyatt to release your unit. It will be done automatically either when you use the points or the HRPP exclusive period expires.

4. For occupancy in a reserved unit beyond the end of CUP or LCUP there are built in limitations which makes it difficult for occupancy later than 60 days after the end of LCUP. Moreover, units generally don't become available until that owner's HRPP window expires. That means most units only become available 6 months prior to a desired occupancy date.

For further fine points, please set up a reservation request scenario and we can evaluate it on a case-by-case basis. The overall key is to plan well in advance and you will have great success. An EOY unit does make it more complicated where you have a full year of inactivity.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 10, 2015)

I have found LCUP points extremely hard to use except for Wild Oak, Pinon Pointe or maybe Coconut Plantation in some seasons.   Maybe Denver during mud season might be possible.

If you want to get into Key West or Carmel at the 60 day window, you have to luck into a cancellation I think and people would only cancel if they are still in the cup period.  I personally would not cancel a reservation which would land me with LCUP points.


----------



## DAman (Apr 10, 2015)

MaryH said:


> I have found LCUP points extremely hard to use except for Wild Oak, Pinon Pointe or maybe Coconut Plantation in some seasons.   Maybe Denver during mud season might be possible.
> 
> If you want to get into Key West or Carmel at the 60 day window, you have to luck into a cancellation I think and people would only cancel if they are still in the cup period.  I personally would not cancel a reservation which would land me with LCUP points.



I agree 100%. My rule is to transfer CUP points to EEE when I get my notice from Hyatt that my ability to do so is about to end. For me all that means is four months until I have more points available in HRPP and plus the points in EEE to use for II exchanges. 

My preference is to use my points internally. But the LCUP restrictions make them very difficult to use for most. 

Last year I tried to upgrade my pending reservation from a one to a two bedroom at the Highlands Inn when one came available.  I was told I would have to cancel, let my pending reservation points go to LCUP, and use HRPP points to reserve the two bedroom unit(this was six months prior to stay-so I couldn't use the LCUP points). My appeal to a supervisor did not even get me a return call. 

I like the Hyatt system but you have to know the rules. It does help to have a lot of points. I recommend buying a week with at least 1880 points.


----------



## jomarie (Apr 10, 2015)

I would definitely buy from re-sale and buy a higher point value.  I bought 1400 first and found it to be too limiting when I wanted to use club use.  So I bought another resale diamond so I had the highest point value to play with.  Hyatt lets you book split weeks and you can really play with it to get two vacations out of 1 week.  Hawaii may be different as they have just opened it up, I know it takes a higher point value there and may be harder to trade into right now.  However there are tons of hawaii for sale on the re-sale and tons for rent.  There are different sites to look on to find it.  Mariotte has a nice property there , as a family member owns one and is quite pleased with it. But Mariotte does not do split weeks.


----------



## dagger1 (May 2, 2017)

alexadeparis said:


> TI am considering an EOY Hyatt purchase, I want to check my understanding of the system from what I have read on TUG thus far. Preliminaries: I understand the wisdom is buy one larger point package rather than multiple smaller units, but in this case I am not interested in that right now, I also understand I cannot borrow points since I am considering an EOY unit. Now on to my example, please correct any of my misconceptions.
> 
> I am considering an EOY odd Piñon pointe week 11 unit worth 1400 points. My understanding is the points would first be available in week 11 2016 for booking. For expediency's sake, let's say March 15, 2016. So my understanding is between March 15, 2016 and September 15, 2016 I have the exclusive right to reserve my exact unit, or I can call and ask for split week or split unit of that week. Or I can ask for my 1400 points and release that unit into the points pool for someone else to reserve. Then between March 15, 2016 and March 15, 2017 I may reserve in CUP period any unit available. I must book during that time to avoid going into LCUP. But depending on when I book, during that window, the actual travel dates could be between March 15, 2016 (booking using right away) and March 15, 2018 (booking at the last moment possible for one year out). It is the booking date and not the travel date that is important. I can get on multiple wait lists that I can set up myself online, but each one is one request for one size unit at one week for one resort. For example I can't make a blanket request for Key West for October through November for any one bedroom in any of the three resorts, I would have to make potentially 24 requests; one for each of those 3 resorts times the 8 week span I am willing to accept.
> 
> ...


Just checking to see 1.  If you bought; and 2.  How the EOY has worked out for you?  We are in the process of buying a Week 23 EY (2000 points) and a Week 15 EOY (1400 points) and will definitely want/need some advice!


----------



## sts1732 (May 2, 2017)

My wife and I have 2  TS's with Hyatt, one is pinion pointe EOY on the odd yr. 2 bdr. lock out, 2000 points, wk. 39. We have used this mostly for trading as well as stays. On the even yr. member fees are 300.00, odd around 1200.00 this includes, member fee's.
We found it to be nice using the points in the even yrs. and only paying member fees, as we are retired. Since it is only my wife and I we have had some nice va-ca's on the even yrs. Also our other time share being Key west(Sunset Harbor) when we first bought it, it was a 1400 point unit, but by depositing in II we scored 2 wks. back to back in St. Thomas with points left over, as stated it only being my wife and I, and Sunset a 2 BDR., St. Thomas was a 1 BDR., but it was 2 wks. that was great.
Depending on your needs, I wouldn't be afraid of 1400 points at Pinion pointe, but I would look for one when everyone else wants to be there.


----------



## dagger1 (May 2, 2017)

sts1732 said:


> My wife and I have 2  TS's with Hyatt, one is pinion pointe EOY on the odd yr. 2 bdr. lock out, 2000 points, wk. 39. We have used this mostly for trading as well as stays. On the even yr. member fees are 300.00, odd around 1200.00 this includes, member fee's.
> We found it to be nice using the points in the even yrs. and only paying member fees, as we are retired. Since it is only my wife and I we have had some nice va-ca's on the even yrs. Also our other time share being Key west(Sunset Harbor) when we first bought it, it was a 1400 point unit, but by depositing in II we scored 2 wks. back to back in St. Thomas with points left over, as stated it only being my wife and I, and Sunset a 2 BDR., St. Thomas was a 1 BDR., but it was 2 wks. that was great.
> Depending on your needs, I wouldn't be afraid of 1400 points at Pinion pointe, but I would look for one when everyone else wants to be there.


We bought HWOR Week 23 to use every June with kids/grandkids.  We bought the HWOR Week 15  EOY (1400 points) to combine with a (pending ROFR) third HWOR (Week 22) and trade for a 3 BR HWOR or possible a 3 BR Hyatt Main Street Station every other year during Platinum ski season or Bronze Summer.  We will see, I hope this works out...


----------



## alexadeparis (May 3, 2017)

I did buy a week 45 even (1400) and in the process of getting a week 15 odd, (1880 passed rofr) which basically allows me to combine them to travel between week 15 and 40 in even years (spring and summer) because points are issued a year prior. I made a spreadsheet to help me keep track now that I have two weeks. I think it will work fine as long as I pay MF early and put multiple requests on the waiting list. I like to do long weekends so a 3 day and a 2 day ressie back to back seem to work best for me.


----------



## dagger1 (May 3, 2017)

Thanks and congrats.  Your OP was excellent, detailed, and left me baffled (doesn't say much for my IQ, does it)?
We will have an EOYO Week 15 (1400 points) and an EY Week 23 (2000 points) and we are waiting on ROFR on an EY Week 22 (2000 points), all at HWOR (150 miles from our house and a definite destination for us every June.). I purchased the weeks fairly close together per Kal's advice for ease of point use for trading.  We wanted June weeks for kids/grandkids schedule (we go to Colorado/Wyoming/Montana every summer July thru mid August.). Will our current weeks allow for occasionally trading into other Hyatt's (Bronze season in the mountains) during July-October?  We hope to use Week 23 at HWOR every year; use Week 22 at HWOR every other year; and Week's 22 and 15 every other year to trade for a 3 BR in Colorado...  Does this make sense/sound feasible?


----------



## sts1732 (May 3, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> We bought HWOR Week 23 to use every June with kids/grandkids.  We bought the HWOR Week 15  EOY (1400 points) to combine with a (pending ROFR) third HWOR (Week 22) and trade for a 3 BR HWOR or possible a 3 BR Hyatt Main Street Station every other year during Platinum ski season.  We will see, I hope this works out...


Your plan seems sound, just plan early and get on the list. I would think with all you got in points a 3 BDR. in the off season would be doable. We used points and got into Hyatt Aspen 1 BDR. in the off season(June), took some arm twisting, but was well worth it. Good luck.....


----------



## alexadeparis (May 4, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Thanks and congrats.  Your OP was excellent, detailed, and left me baffled (doesn't say much for my IQ, does it)?
> We will have an EOYO Week 15 (1400 points) and an EY Week 23 (2000 points) and we are waiting on ROFR on an EY Week 22 (2000 points), all at HWOR (150 miles from our house and a definite destination for us every June.). I purchased the weeks fairly close together per Kal's advice for ease of point use for trading.  We wanted June weeks for kids/grandkids schedule (we go to Colorado/Wyoming/Montana every summer July thru mid August.). Will our current weeks allow for occasionally trading into other Hyatt's (Bronze season in the mountains) during July-October?  We hope to use Week 23 at HWOR every year; use Week 22 at HWOR every other year; and Week's 22 and 15 every other year to trade for a 3 BR in Colorado...  Does this make sense/sound feasible?



Based on what I see here, using the week 22 and 15 together could only be used in the EVEN years, if combined between weeks 22 in the even years and 15 in the odd years (because points are issued one year prior so the length of time you would have both units points available would start on week 22 and end week 15). Looking at the points charts for July through October you have enough points, even WITHOUT combining, so you can go any year. 3 bedrooms are going for 1,730 a week at that time. In even years,if you are willing to do an 1880 ressie with your other unit rather than a home reservation in the year you want to go, you could even get 2 3 bedroom units if available. Since it's bronze time, I would assume it would be relatively easy to get.


----------



## dagger1 (May 4, 2017)

alexadeparis said:


> Based on what I see here, using the week 22 and 15 together could only be used in the EVEN years, if combined between weeks 22 in the even years and 15 in the odd years (because points are issued one year prior so the length of time you would have both units points available would start on week 22 and end week 15). Looking at the points charts for July through October you have enough points, even WITHOUT combining, so you can go any year. 3 bedrooms are going for 1,730 a week at that time. In even years,if you are willing to do an 1880 ressie with your other unit rather than a home reservation in the year you want to go, you could even get 2 3 bedroom units if available. Since it's bronze time, I would assume it would be relatively easy to get.


First, thanks for taking the time to analyze our situation/points status.  But, being as slow as I am, I am still unclear as to how to achieve 1.  A 2 BR HWOR week every June (2000 points), either Week 22 or 23 works and 2. A 3 BR HMSS in Bronze season (1730 points) every other year (or every year would be even better!) using the Week 15 EOY (1400 points) and either HWOR Week 22 or 23.  If we wanted to go to San Antonio every June, and try to reserve a 2 or 3 BR in Breckenridge in Bronze season every summer, how would you attempt to achieve this?  Please pardon my denseness...!


----------



## dagger1 (May 4, 2017)

Alexa-after thinking a little about what you said, I think you meant the 1400 point EOY Week 15 is superfluous if we wanted a HMSS Bronze 3 BR:  1.  Use Week 23 at HWOR.  2.  Get on Reservation list for Bronze week at HMSS with 1730/2000 Week 22 HWOR points for the following summer.  For a summer week at HWOR and HMSS, the 1400 point EOY is not needed.
My question now is what would be the best way to use these points to occasionally get a 3 BR Platinum (Weeks 1-4, 2680 points) at HMSS?  May not be doable....


----------



## alexadeparis (May 4, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Alexa-after thinking a little about what you said, I think you meant the 1400 point EOY Week 15 is superfluous if we wanted a HMSS Bronze 3 BR:  1.  Use Week 23 at HWOR.  2.  Get on Reservation list for Bronze week at HMSS with 1730/2000 Week 22 HWOR points for the following summer.  For a summer week at HWOR and HMSS, the 1400 point EOY is not needed.
> My question now is what would be the best way to use these points to occasionally get a 3 BR Platinum (Weeks 1-4, 2680 points) at HMSS?  May not be doable....



For a platinum week you would have to used the combined points approach which in your case could only be weeks 1 to 4 in the ODD years and you would probably need to go on waitlist and hope for the best. Platinum is most difficult time to book in Hyatt and 3 bedrooms are hard to come by in ANY system during platinum time, since they are rare in all systems. That is a bit of a roll of the dice for you because those points only last till week 15 meaning you'd have a very short time to use a large amount of points if you don't get that 1-4 ressie because it will be past the deadline for depositing to II.


----------



## dagger1 (May 4, 2017)

alexadeparis said:


> For a platinum week you would have to used the combined points approach which in your case could only be weeks 1 to 4 in the ODD years and you would probably need to go on waitlist and hope for the best. Platinum is most difficult time to book in Hyatt and 3 bedrooms are hard to come by in ANY system during platinum time, since they are rare in all systems. That is a bit of a roll of the dice for you because those points only last till week 15 meaning you'd have a very short time to use a large amount of points if you don't get that 1-4 ressie because it will be past the deadline for depositing to II.


Thanks!!  And thanks also for your Mel Brooks quote!!


----------



## dagger1 (May 5, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Thanks!!  And thanks also for your Mel Brooks quote!!


I'm going to "appropriate" your Mel Brooks quote if you don't mind!!?


----------



## dagger1 (May 9, 2017)

alexadeparis said:


> I did buy a week 45 even (1400) and in the process of getting a week 15 odd, (1880 passed rofr) which basically allows me to combine them to travel between week 15 and 40 in even years (spring and summer) because points are issued a year prior. I made a spreadsheet to help me keep track now that I have two weeks. I think it will work fine as long as I pay MF early and put multiple requests on the waiting list. I like to do long weekends so a 3 day and a 2 day ressie back to back seem to work best for me.


Our offer for week 22 (2000) passed Hyatt ROFR, now waiting for closing documents.  All closing docs/deeds for week 23 (2000) and EOY week 15 (1400) were mailed to Hyatt last week.  When/how will we know Hyatt has created a new membership for us?  I know it is a 4-6 week wait, but I was wondering what to expect.  Will something arrive in the mail, an email?  Is there a number to call to check the status of the internal Hyatt transfer?


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 9, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Our offer for week 22 (2000) passed Hyatt ROFR, now waiting for closing documents.  All closing docs/deeds for week 23 (2000) and EOY week 15 (1400) were mailed to Hyatt last week.  When/how will we know Hyatt has created a new membership for us?  I know it is a 4-6 week wait, but I was wondering what to expect.  Will something arrive in the mail, an email?  Is there a number to call to check the status of the internal Hyatt transfer?


Transfer is taking about 4 weeks right now from the date the deed is recorded. Hyatt will notify you both by mail and email. If you already have a HRC account set up, you will see the new points and properties show up in your account. If you do not have an account set up, you'll be asked to do so in the initial email from Hyatt.

I wouldn't bother calling until at least four weeks after deed is recorded, but once you pass that date you might check in with them to check on the status. My experience with HRC customer service has been excellent.

Enjoy!


----------



## dagger1 (May 9, 2017)

Thanks!!!


----------

